# Instant Cake Directory Structure



## kobalt5120 (Mar 20, 2006)

I have an Instant Cake image for my DVR80 that I assembled from three compressed RAR files. After using Winrar to decompress them into a folder, I burned the folders contents onto a CD. Here is the root structure of the CD as burned...

_images (folder)
_live (folder)
isolinux (folder)
autorun.inf
gpl.txt
license.txt
ptstart.exe

Should that be my root directory?...or should I have burned it a different way because the way shown above is not allowing the PC to boot from the CD. I am set up for autoboot because all my ISO images boot just fine. I'm not quite sure how to arrange these files to cause the autoboot.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You should have gotten it as an ISO image, as that will include the boot sectors and things. What you have is just the filestructure.

Also, PTV Upgrade doesn't distribute IC as RAR files, so itseems you might have pirated it. Just saying. So go to PTV upgrade and BUY the IC ISO.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Before accusing someone of pirating, you are aware that there are programs that can read an iso and unpack it as if it is a rar or zip, right? You can unpack the iso and then repack it however you want. Jeez, he could could simply be trying to build his own flavor of a boot disk.


----------



## kobalt5120 (Mar 20, 2006)

Admittedly, I received the RAR files from another person via the web. Once it didn't work, I suspected the ISO problem. I went to PTV and paid $20 for the ISO. Now everything works fine. 

But, as far as "pirating"....Here is what it says in the license.txt file that is distributed on the Instant Cake ISO image.

----

This file is part of InstantCake.

InstantCake is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
(at your option) any later version.

InstantCake is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the
GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
along with InstantCake; if not, write to the Free Software
Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307 USA

----

Haven't they said feel free to redistribute?


----------

